# USB-C/TB Dock Dongle Eth Port:!!! Unknown header type 7f

## stardotstar

Hi guys,

I have Mint running on the same laptop as Gentoo and despite quite a bit of kernel hacking I have not succeeded in working out how I can get a particular USB-C device (an Dell accessory hub that  is my only ethernet port - and provides hdmi/vga and usb3 port too)

When I am in Mint I can unplug and plug this device and the interface is brought up and taken down without any issues at all.

On Gentoo originally I could only see the interface if it was plugged from boot, and if unplugged could not be restored.  That was the situ with the live cd - then apparently support for the device was better in the next kernel - however I have been building the recent vanilla kernels and this device does not ever show up at all.

I know I am missing the config for the kind of USB and probably firmware or other protocol handling that is automagically provisioned in my Mint install.

Could you help me in this thread capture the info I need here in my Mint environment that I can take across into the Gentoo system and try to get it up to speed with this device?

(trying to keep code pastes short as I don't have wgetpaste on Mint)

My Mint environment is like this:

```
will-XPS-15-9560 init.d # uname -a

Linux will-XPS-15-9560 4.4.0-87-generic #110-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 18 12:55:35 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

```

The device itself is called a Dell DA200

It is USB-C and provides 	

VGA ¦ USB 3.0 ¦ Network ¦ HDMI

The interface it provides shows up from the Network-Manager Mint coffig as:

```
enxd481d738330c Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr d4:81:d7:38:33:0c  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:124 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:289 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:14500 (14.5 KB)  TX bytes:42404 (42.4 KB)
```

My USB stack (??) looks like this with the devices plugged:

```

will-XPS-15-9560 init.d # lsusb -t

/:  Bus 04.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=xhci_hcd/2p, 5000M

    |__ Port 1: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Hub, Driver=hub/4p, 5000M

        |__ Port 4: Dev 3, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=r8152, 5000M

/:  Bus 03.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=xhci_hcd/2p, 480M

    |__ Port 1: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Hub, Driver=hub/4p, 480M

/:  Bus 02.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=xhci_hcd/8p, 5000M

/:  Bus 01.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=xhci_hcd/16p, 480M

    |__ Port 4: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Wireless, Driver=btusb, 12M

    |__ Port 4: Dev 2, If 1, Class=Wireless, Driver=btusb, 12M

    |__ Port 7: Dev 3, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=, 12M

    |__ Port 9: Dev 4, If 0, Class=Human Interface Device, Driver=usbhid, 12M

    |__ Port 12: Dev 5, If 0, Class=Video, Driver=uvcvideo, 480M

    |__ Port 12: Dev 5, If 1, Class=Video, Driver=uvcvideo, 480M

```

and when pulled:

```

will-XPS-15-9560 init.d # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04f3:24a0 Elan Microelectronics Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 138a:0091 Validity Sensors, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0cf3:e300 Atheros Communications, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0c45:6713 Microdia 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

so... we see the diff:

```
will-XPS-15-9560 init.d # diff /root/usb_in.txt /root/usb_out.txt 

1,6d0

< Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0bda:8153 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 

< Bus 004 Device 002: ID 05e3:0617 Genesys Logic, Inc. 

< Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

< Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0835:2a01 Action Star Enterprise Co., Ltd 

< Bus 003 Device 002: ID 05e3:0610 Genesys Logic, Inc. 4-port hub

< Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

13,17d6

< /:  Bus 04.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=xhci_hcd/2p, 5000M

<     |__ Port 1: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Hub, Driver=hub/4p, 5000M

<         |__ Port 4: Dev 3, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=r8152, 5000M

< /:  Bus 03.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=xhci_hcd/2p, 480M

<     |__ Port 1: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Hub, Driver=hub/4p, 480M

```

So I understand that Mint is detecting Bus 04.Port 1: Dev 1 and 2, Port 4: Dev 3 and Bus 03.Port 1: Dev 1 and Dev 2 and that these are xhci_hcd and r8152 which is the ethernet driver that Mint has selected for this?

When I google xhci_hcd I see a lot of people struggling with this and in the name of efficiency I would appreciate help cutting through the dross as I need this adapter to be hotpluggable for work now.

Modules that are involved on Mint:

```
will-XPS-15-9560 init.d # lsmod |grep r8152

r8152                  49152  0

mii                    16384  2 r8152,usbnet

```

USB

```
will-XPS-15-9560 init.d # lsmod |grep usb

usbnet                 45056  1 cdc_ether

mii                    16384  2 r8152,usbnet

btusb                  45056  0

btrtl                  16384  1 btusb

btbcm                  16384  2 btusb,hci_uart

btintel                16384  2 btusb,hci_uart

bluetooth             520192  31 bnep,btbcm,btqca,btrtl,btusb,hci_uart,rfcomm,btintel

usbhid                 49152  0

hid                   118784  3 i2c_hid,hid_multitouch,usbhid

```

What else can I provide so I can go into my kernel in Gentoo and make menuconfig etc...

TIA Will

----------

## charles17

What do you think about using search strings like this one where you replaced "0bda8153" with the questionable USB identifier?

```
https://www.startpage.com/do/search?query=%220bda8153%22+site%3Acateee.net
```

BTW:

Have you seen post 8098938

----------

## NeddySeagoon

stardotstar,

Pastebin the Mint dmesg with the device connected.

It may show the things that get loaded.

----------

## s4e8

It seems you got a Thunderbolt dock, not USB3.

----------

## stardotstar

Mr Charles, I think that will be very useful and the linked post is going to be invaluable too.

but no luck with 

"05e30617" site:cateee.net

or

"08352a01" site:cateee.net

here is the dmesg diff with only the relevant usb pieces (sorry haven;t worked out pastebin yet so I've kept it short)

```
> [17888.668577] xhci_hcd 0000:3e:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

> [17888.668582] xhci_hcd 0000:3e:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

> [17888.669794] xhci_hcd 0000:3e:00.0: hcc params 0x200077c1 hci version 0x110 quirks 0x00009810

> [17888.669896] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

> [17888.669897] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

> [17888.669898] usb usb3: Product: xHCI Host Controller

> [17888.669899] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.0-87-generic xhci-hcd

> [17888.669900] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:3e:00.0

> [17888.670070] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

> [17888.670080] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

> [17888.670184] xhci_hcd 0000:3e:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

> [17888.670187] xhci_hcd 0000:3e:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

> [17888.670212] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

> [17888.670213] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

> [17888.670215] usb usb4: Product: xHCI Host Controller

> [17888.670216] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.0-87-generic xhci-hcd

> [17888.670216] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:3e:00.0

> [17888.670405] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

> [17888.670414] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

> [17888.981805] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

> [17889.172913] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=05e3, idProduct=0610

> [17889.172921] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

> [17889.172926] usb 3-1: Product: USB2.0 Hub

> [17889.172930] usb 3-1: Manufacturer: GenesysLogic_2

> [17889.174356] hub 3-1:1.0: USB hub found

> [17889.175059] hub 3-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

> [17889.278115] usb 4-1: new SuperSpeed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

> [17889.297873] usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=05e3, idProduct=0617

> [17889.297880] usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

> [17889.297884] usb 4-1: Product: USB3.0 Hub

> [17889.297888] usb 4-1: Manufacturer: GenesysLogic_2

> [17889.300294] hub 4-1:1.0: USB hub found

> [17889.300646] hub 4-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

> [17889.449834] usb 3-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

> [17889.540440] usb 3-1.3: config 1 has no interfaces?

> [17889.542284] usb 3-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=0835, idProduct=2a01

> [17889.542292] usb 3-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

> [17889.542301] usb 3-1.3: Product: BILLBOARD DEVICE

> [17889.542309] usb 3-1.3: Manufacturer: BILLBOARD CLASS

> [17889.542312] usb 3-1.3: SerialNumber: 26431300000000009331274A00000000

> [17889.613901] usb 4-1.4: new SuperSpeed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

> [17889.631213] usb 4-1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=8153

> [17889.631220] usb 4-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=6

> [17889.631225] usb 4-1.4: Product: USB 10/100/1000 LAN

> [17889.631228] usb 4-1.4: Manufacturer: Realtek

> [17889.631231] usb 4-1.4: SerialNumber: 0001AC000000

> [17889.710376] usb 4-1.4: reset SuperSpeed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

> [17889.752639] r8152 4-1.4:1.0 (unnamed net_device) (uninitialized): Using pass-thru MAC addr d4:81:d7:38:33:0c

> [17889.753117] r8152 4-1.4:1.0 eth0: v1.08.2

> [17890.785597] r8152 4-1.4:1.0 enxd481d738330c: renamed from eth0
```

I will look into it as a thunderbolt device...

I think using the command from Charles' post above the relevant drivers are:

[code]../../../../../bus/usb/drivers/usb

...

../../../../../../bus/usb/drivers/btusb

...

../../../../../../../bus/hid/drivers/hid-multitouch

../../../../../../bus/usb/drivers/usbhid

...

../../../../../../bus/usb/drivers/uvcvideo

...

../../../bus/pci/drivers/xhci_hcd

...

../../../../../../../../../../bus/usb/drivers/r8152

----------

## s4e8

The xhci controller can be plug in&out, so it's in the dock instead laptop, it should be thunderbolt link to provide native pcie device. You must enable CONFIG_THUNDERBOLT for hotplug.

----------

## stardotstar

Something still wrong.

I rebuilt my kernel with thunderbolt and double checked my usb setup (xhci etc) and now I see the usb devices when plugged from boot but when I pull and replug:

```
[   53.532124] usb 3-1: USB disconnect, device number 2

[   53.532125] usb 3-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 3

[   53.614146] xhci_hcd 0000:0a:00.0: xHCI host controller not responding, assume dead

[   53.614149] xhci_hcd 0000:0a:00.0: HC died; cleaning up

[   53.614153] usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 2

[   53.614154] usb 4-1.4: USB disconnect, device number 3

[   58.662717] pcieport 0000:00:1d.6: AER: Corrected error received: id=00ee

[   58.662741] pcieport 0000:00:1d.6: PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Physical Layer, id=00ee(Receiver ID)

[   58.662742] pcieport 0000:00:1d.6:   device [8086:a11e] error status/mask=00000001/00002000

[   58.662743] pcieport 0000:00:1d.6:    [ 0] Receiver Error         (First)

[  112.440255] pcieport 0000:00:1d.6: AER: Corrected error received: id=00ee

[  112.440281] pcieport 0000:00:1d.6: PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Physical Layer, id=00ee(Receiver ID)

[  112.440281] pcieport 0000:00:1d.6:   device [8086:a11e] error status/mask=00000001/00002000

[  112.440282] pcieport 0000:00:1d.6:    [ 0] Receiver Error         (First)
```

some bus problem?

W

----------

## charles17

 *stardotstar wrote:*   

> but no luck with 
> 
> "05e30617" site:cateee.net
> 
> or
> ...

 

Reboot that computer from sysresccd and check if those devices have module or kernel driver in lspci, e.g. lspci -kv -d 05e3:0617.

----------

## szatox

1) unplug that device

2) boot mint

3) check the last message in dmesg (copy it's timestamp?)

4) plug it in

5) check dmesg for new messages

There should be some information regarding stuff that got detected. And how it is being served.

----------

## stardotstar

Thank you szatox - this is starting to make more sense every day - here is the relevant entries in dmesg from the last timestamp prior to plugging.  I see the usb devices init and then the recognition of the ethernet adapter which is showing not ready because there is no cable.

```
[  464.094268] ACPI Error: [SPRT] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20150930/dswload2-330)

[  464.094281] ACPI Exception: AE_ALREADY_EXISTS, During name lookup/catalog (20150930/psobject-227)

[  464.094287] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_GPE.XTBT] (Node ffff88085ece7280), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20150930/psparse-542)

[  464.094299] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_GPE.XTBT] (Node ffff88085ece7280), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20150930/psparse-542)

[  464.094311] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_GPE._E42] (Node ffff88085ece72a8), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20150930/psparse-542)

[  464.094318] ACPI: Marking method _E42 as Serialized because of AE_ALREADY_EXISTS error

[  464.094326] ACPI Exception: AE_ALREADY_EXISTS, while evaluating GPE method [_E42] (20150930/evgpe-592)

[  464.228329] pci 0000:06:00.0: [8086:1576] type 01 class 0x060400

[  464.228481] pci 0000:06:00.0: supports D1 D2

[  464.228482] pci 0000:06:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[  464.228591] pci 0000:06:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[  464.236267] pci 0000:07:00.0: [8086:1576] type 01 class 0x060400

[  464.236444] pci 0000:07:00.0: supports D1 D2

[  464.236447] pci 0000:07:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[  464.236556] pci 0000:07:01.0: [8086:1576] type 01 class 0x060400

[  464.236712] pci 0000:07:01.0: supports D1 D2

[  464.236714] pci 0000:07:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[  464.236843] pci 0000:07:02.0: [8086:1576] type 01 class 0x060400

[  464.236997] pci 0000:07:02.0: supports D1 D2

[  464.236998] pci 0000:07:02.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[  464.237135] pci 0000:06:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 07-3e]

[  464.237146] pci 0000:06:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd4000000-0xea0fffff]

[  464.237154] pci 0000:06:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x90000000-0xb1ffffff 64bit pref]

[  464.237224] pci 0000:07:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 08]

[  464.237235] pci 0000:07:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xea000000-0xea0fffff]

[  464.237313] pci 0000:07:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 09-3d]

[  464.237324] pci 0000:07:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd4000000-0xe9efffff]

[  464.237332] pci 0000:07:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0x90000000-0xb1ffffff 64bit pref]

[  464.237408] pci 0000:3e:00.0: [8086:15b5] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[  464.237446] pci 0000:3e:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xe9f00000-0xe9f0ffff]

[  464.237600] pci 0000:3e:00.0: supports D1 D2

[  464.237602] pci 0000:3e:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[  464.237725] pci 0000:07:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 3e]

[  464.237736] pci 0000:07:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe9f00000-0xe9ffffff]

[  464.237773] pci_bus 0000:07: Allocating resources

[  464.237808] pci 0000:07:01.0: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 09-3d] add_size 1000

[  464.237818] pci 0000:07:02.0: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 3e] add_size 1000

[  464.237820] pci 0000:07:02.0: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] to [bus 3e] add_size 200000 add_align 100000

[  464.237830] pci 0000:07:01.0: res[13]=[io  0x1000-0x0fff] res_to_dev_res add_size 1000 min_align 1000

[  464.237831] pci 0000:07:02.0: res[13]=[io  0x1000-0x0fff] res_to_dev_res add_size 1000 min_align 1000

[  464.237833] pci 0000:06:00.0: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 07-3e] add_size 2000

[  464.237834] pci 0000:06:00.0: res[13]=[io  0x1000-0x0fff] res_to_dev_res add_size 2000 min_align 1000

[  464.237835] pci 0000:06:00.0: res[13]=[io  0x1000-0x2fff] res_to_dev_res add_size 2000 min_align 1000

[  464.237837] pci 0000:06:00.0: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x2000]

[  464.237838] pci 0000:06:00.0: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x2000]

[  464.237839] pci 0000:06:00.0: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x2000]

[  464.237840] pci 0000:06:00.0: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x2000]

[  464.237842] pci 0000:07:02.0: res[15]=[mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] res_to_dev_res add_size 200000 min_align 100000

[  464.237843] pci 0000:07:02.0: res[15]=[mem 0x00100000-0x002fffff 64bit pref] res_to_dev_res add_size 200000 min_align 100000

[  464.237844] pci 0000:07:01.0: res[13]=[io  0x1000-0x0fff] res_to_dev_res add_size 1000 min_align 1000

[  464.237845] pci 0000:07:01.0: res[13]=[io  0x1000-0x1fff] res_to_dev_res add_size 1000 min_align 1000

[  464.237846] pci 0000:07:02.0: res[13]=[io  0x1000-0x0fff] res_to_dev_res add_size 1000 min_align 1000

[  464.237847] pci 0000:07:02.0: res[13]=[io  0x1000-0x1fff] res_to_dev_res add_size 1000 min_align 1000

[  464.237849] pci 0000:07:02.0: BAR 15: no space for [mem size 0x00200000 64bit pref]

[  464.237850] pci 0000:07:02.0: BAR 15: failed to assign [mem size 0x00200000 64bit pref]

[  464.237851] pci 0000:07:01.0: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[  464.237852] pci 0000:07:01.0: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[  464.237853] pci 0000:07:02.0: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[  464.237854] pci 0000:07:02.0: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[  464.237856] pci 0000:07:02.0: BAR 15: no space for [mem size 0x00200000 64bit pref]

[  464.237857] pci 0000:07:02.0: BAR 15: failed to assign [mem size 0x00200000 64bit pref]

[  464.237857] pci 0000:07:02.0: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[  464.237858] pci 0000:07:02.0: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[  464.237859] pci 0000:07:01.0: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[  464.237860] pci 0000:07:01.0: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[  464.237861] pci 0000:07:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 08]

[  464.237867] pci 0000:07:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xea000000-0xea0fffff]

[  464.237877] pci 0000:07:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 09-3d]

[  464.237882] pci 0000:07:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd4000000-0xe9efffff]

[  464.237886] pci 0000:07:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0x90000000-0xb1ffffff 64bit pref]

[  464.237893] pci 0000:07:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 3e]

[  464.237898] pci 0000:07:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe9f00000-0xe9ffffff]

[  464.237908] pci 0000:06:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 07-3e]

[  464.237914] pci 0000:06:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd4000000-0xea0fffff]

[  464.237918] pci 0000:06:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x90000000-0xb1ffffff 64bit pref]

[  464.239087] xhci_hcd 0000:3e:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[  464.239102] xhci_hcd 0000:3e:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[  464.240308] xhci_hcd 0000:3e:00.0: hcc params 0x200077c1 hci version 0x110 quirks 0x00009810

[  464.240409] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[  464.240410] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[  464.240411] usb usb3: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[  464.240412] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.0-87-generic xhci-hcd

[  464.240413] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:3e:00.0

[  464.240545] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[  464.240552] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[  464.240612] xhci_hcd 0000:3e:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[  464.240614] xhci_hcd 0000:3e:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[  464.240635] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[  464.240636] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[  464.240637] usb usb4: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[  464.240638] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.0-87-generic xhci-hcd

[  464.240639] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:3e:00.0

[  464.240738] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[  464.240744] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[  464.552144] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[  464.687265] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=05e3, idProduct=0610

[  464.687272] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[  464.687276] usb 3-1: Product: USB2.0 Hub

[  464.687279] usb 3-1: Manufacturer: GenesysLogic_2

[  464.688712] hub 3-1:1.0: USB hub found

[  464.689357] hub 3-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

[  464.796257] usb 4-1: new SuperSpeed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[  464.815388] usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=05e3, idProduct=0617

[  464.815395] usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[  464.815399] usb 4-1: Product: USB3.0 Hub

[  464.815402] usb 4-1: Manufacturer: GenesysLogic_2

[  464.817627] hub 4-1:1.0: USB hub found

[  464.818015] hub 4-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

[  464.968238] usb 3-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[  465.058900] usb 3-1.3: config 1 has no interfaces?

[  465.060777] usb 3-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=0835, idProduct=2a01

[  465.060783] usb 3-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  465.060788] usb 3-1.3: Product: BILLBOARD DEVICE

[  465.060792] usb 3-1.3: Manufacturer: BILLBOARD CLASS

[  465.060795] usb 3-1.3: SerialNumber: 26431300000000009331274A00000000

[  465.128342] usb 4-1.4: new SuperSpeed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[  465.145379] usb 4-1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=8153

[  465.145385] usb 4-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=6

[  465.145389] usb 4-1.4: Product: USB 10/100/1000 LAN

[  465.145392] usb 4-1.4: Manufacturer: Realtek

[  465.145395] usb 4-1.4: SerialNumber: 0001AC000000

[  465.197086] usbcore: registered new interface driver r8152

[  465.205383] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_ether

[  465.272812] usb 4-1.4: reset SuperSpeed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[  465.314636] r8152 4-1.4:1.0 (unnamed net_device) (uninitialized): Using pass-thru MAC addr d4:81:d7:38:33:0c

[  465.321288] r8152 4-1.4:1.0 eth0: v1.08.2

[  466.213794] r8152 4-1.4:1.0 enxd481d738330c: renamed from eth0

[  466.236549] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enxd481d738330c: link is not ready

[  466.288428] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enxd481d738330c: link is not ready

will-XPS-15-9560 will # 

```

What does this tell you about how I should go about configuring my kernel in Gentoo?

Does lsmod help here?

```
will-XPS-15-9560 will # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

cdc_ether              16384  0

usbnet                 45056  1 cdc_ether

r8152                  49152  0

mii                    16384  2 r8152,usbnet

drbg                   32768  1

ansi_cprng             16384  0

ctr                    16384  2

ccm                    20480  2

rfcomm                 69632  2

nfnetlink_queue        20480  0

nfnetlink_log          20480  0

nfnetlink              16384  2 nfnetlink_log,nfnetlink_queue

pci_stub               16384  1

vboxpci                24576  0

vboxnetadp             28672  0

vboxnetflt             28672  0

vboxdrv               454656  3 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt,vboxpci

bbswitch               16384  0

bnep                   20480  2

arc4                   16384  2

binfmt_misc            20480  1

nvidia_uvm            647168  0

nvidia_drm             53248  6

nvidia_modeset        790528  5 nvidia_drm

nvidia              12312576  100 nvidia_modeset,nvidia_uvm

i2c_designware_platform    16384  0

i2c_designware_core    20480  1 i2c_designware_platform

dell_wmi               16384  0

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     53248  1

mxm_wmi                16384  0

dell_led               16384  1

ath10k_pci             45056  0

ath10k_core           311296  1 ath10k_pci

dell_laptop            20480  0

snd_hda_codec_realtek    86016  1

dcdbas                 16384  1 dell_laptop

ath                    32768  1 ath10k_core

snd_hda_codec_generic    77824  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

mac80211              737280  1 ath10k_core

uvcvideo               90112  0

videobuf2_vmalloc      16384  1 uvcvideo

videobuf2_memops       16384  1 videobuf2_vmalloc

cfg80211              565248  3 ath,mac80211,ath10k_core

videobuf2_v4l2         28672  1 uvcvideo

videobuf2_core         36864  2 uvcvideo,videobuf2_v4l2

v4l2_common            16384  1 videobuf2_v4l2

rtsx_pci_ms            20480  0

memstick               20480  1 rtsx_pci_ms

snd_hda_intel          40960  6

hid_multitouch         20480  0

videodev              176128  4 uvcvideo,v4l2_common,videobuf2_core,videobuf2_v4l2

snd_hda_codec         135168  4 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel

btusb                  45056  0

media                  24576  2 uvcvideo,videodev

btrtl                  16384  1 btusb

snd_hda_core           73728  5 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep              16384  1 snd_hda_codec

intel_rapl             20480  0

x86_pkg_temp_thermal    16384  0

intel_powerclamp       16384  0

coretemp               16384  0

kvm_intel             172032  0

kvm                   544768  1 kvm_intel

snd_pcm               106496  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_core

irqbypass              16384  1 kvm

crct10dif_pclmul       16384  0

crc32_pclmul           16384  0

ghash_clmulni_intel    16384  0

snd_seq_midi           16384  0

snd_seq_midi_event     16384  1 snd_seq_midi

aesni_intel           167936  4

snd_rawmidi            32768  1 snd_seq_midi

aes_x86_64             20480  1 aesni_intel

lrw                    16384  1 aesni_intel

gf128mul               16384  1 lrw

snd_seq                69632  2 snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq_midi

glue_helper            16384  1 aesni_intel

ablk_helper            16384  1 aesni_intel

snd_seq_device         16384  3 snd_seq,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_midi

cryptd                 20480  3 ghash_clmulni_intel,aesni_intel,ablk_helper

snd_timer              32768  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq

input_leds             16384  0

joydev                 20480  0

serio_raw              16384  0

snd                    81920  23 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_pcm,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_seq_device

soundcore              16384  1 snd

mei_me                 36864  0

idma64                 20480  0

mei                    98304  1 mei_me

virt_dma               16384  1 idma64

processor_thermal_device    16384  0

intel_soc_dts_iosf     16384  1 processor_thermal_device

intel_lpss_pci         16384  0

shpchp                 36864  0

hci_uart               77824  0

btbcm                  16384  2 btusb,hci_uart

btqca                  16384  1 hci_uart

btintel                16384  2 btusb,hci_uart

bluetooth             520192  31 bnep,btbcm,btqca,btrtl,btusb,hci_uart,rfcomm,btintel

dell_smo8800           16384  0

wmi                    20480  3 dell_led,dell_wmi,mxm_wmi

intel_lpss_acpi        16384  0

int3403_thermal        16384  0

intel_lpss             16384  2 intel_lpss_pci,intel_lpss_acpi

int340x_thermal_zone    16384  2 processor_thermal_device,int3403_thermal

tpm_crb                16384  0

int3400_thermal        16384  0

intel_hid              16384  0

acpi_pad               24576  0

sparse_keymap          16384  2 dell_wmi,intel_hid

acpi_thermal_rel       16384  1 int3400_thermal

acpi_als               16384  0

kfifo_buf              16384  1 acpi_als

mac_hid                16384  0

industrialio           61440  2 acpi_als,kfifo_buf

parport_pc             32768  0

ppdev                  20480  0

lp                     20480  0

parport                49152  3 lp,ppdev,parport_pc

autofs4                40960  2

btrfs                 987136  0

xor                    24576  1 btrfs

raid6_pq              102400  1 btrfs

dm_mirror              24576  0

dm_region_hash         24576  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                 20480  2 dm_region_hash,dm_mirror

usbhid                 49152  0

rtsx_pci_sdmmc         24576  0

i915_bpo             1306624  4

intel_ips              20480  1 i915_bpo

i2c_algo_bit           16384  1 i915_bpo

psmouse               131072  0

drm_kms_helper        155648  2 i915_bpo,nvidia_drm

syscopyarea            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

sysfillrect            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

sysimgblt              16384  1 drm_kms_helper

fb_sys_fops            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

nvme                   65536  4

ahci                   36864  0

drm                   364544  8 i915_bpo,drm_kms_helper,nvidia_drm

rtsx_pci               53248  2 rtsx_pci_ms,rtsx_pci_sdmmc

libahci                32768  1 ahci

i2c_hid                20480  0

hid                   118784  3 i2c_hid,hid_multitouch,usbhid

pinctrl_sunrisepoint    28672  0

video                  40960  3 i915_bpo,dell_wmi,dell_laptop

pinctrl_intel          20480  1 pinctrl_sunrisepoint

fjes                   28672  0

will-XPS-15-9560 will # 

```

----------

## charles17

 *stardotstar wrote:*   

> ... - here is the relevant entries in dmesg from the last timestamp prior to plugging. 

 

What you need is the output generated when plugging. less /var/log/kern.log

 press shift+F

 plug inIt should then tell you about that device just plugged.  Post here the device's details shown.

----------

## stardotstar

Hi, I see nothing at the moment in following the kernel log this way (thanks for teaching me this capability in less  :Smile: 

But, for example when  I plug an external drive I get results - so something is very missing from my kernel.

I have been quite thoroughly looking through my usb settings in kernel .config.

here it is in case that is of use.

I'll jump into Mint and try it there shortly.

----------

## charles17

 *stardotstar wrote:*   

> here it is in case that is of use.
> 
> I'll jump into Mint and try it there shortly.

 

Comparing the outputs of lshw | grep driver= would show you some difference which could be looked up like:

```
https://www.startpage.com/do/search?query="r8152"+site%3Acateee.net
```

Should you have more problems with the DA200, see http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/software-os/f/3525/t/19999974#20962553.

----------

## stardotstar

Yes, I have noticed some of the threads at Dell forums related to this laptop and the DA200 - mostly associated with display output - which I have not yet tried.

Here is the output in the kernel log when the unit is plugged and then unplugged in Mint 

```
will-XPS-15-9560 log # tail -184 kern.log >> /root/plug-unplug-kern_log_Mint.txt

will-XPS-15-9560 log # cat /root/plug-unplug-kern_log_Mint.txt 
```

```
will-XPS-15-9560 will # lshw |grep driver= >> /root/lshw_out

will-XPS-15-9560 will # lshw |grep driver= >> /root/lshw_in

will-XPS-15-9560 will # diff /root/lshw_out /root/lshw_in 

22a23,32

>                 configuration: driver=pcieport

>                    configuration: driver=pcieport

>                    configuration: driver=pcieport

>                    configuration: driver=pcieport

>                       configuration: driver=xhci_hcd latency=0

>                          configuration: driver=hub slots=2 speed=5000Mbit/s

>                             configuration: driver=hub slots=4 speed=5000Mbit/s

>                                configuration: driver=r8152 maxpower=256mA speed=5000Mbit/s

>                          configuration: driver=hub slots=2 speed=480Mbit/s

>                             configuration: driver=hub maxpower=100mA slots=4 speed=480Mbit/s

23a34

>        configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=r8152 driverversion=v1.08.2 duplex=half link=no multicast=yes port=MII speed=10Mbit/s

will-XPS-15-9560 will # dmesg |grep 8152

[  557.855729] usbcore: registered new interface driver r8152

[  557.977341] r8152 4-1.4:1.0 (unnamed net_device) (uninitialized): Using pass-thru MAC addr d4:81:d7:38:33:0c

[  557.980016] r8152 4-1.4:1.0 eth0: v1.08.2

[  558.872512] r8152 4-1.4:1.0 enxd481d738330c: renamed from eth0

```

and back in Gentoo

```
 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

xps15 /home/will # lshw |grep driver=

             configuration: driver=pcieport

                configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0

             configuration: driver=i915 latency=0

             configuration: driver=xhci_hcd latency=0

             configuration: driver=mei_me latency=0

             configuration: driver=ahci latency=0

             configuration: driver=pcieport

                configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ath10k_pci driverversion=4.12.3_will-xps15-v2.1 firmware=WLAN.RM.4.4-00022-QCARMSWPZ-2 ip=192.168.0.27 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11

             configuration: driver=pcieport

                configuration: driver=rtsx_pci latency=0

             configuration: driver=pcieport

                configuration: driver=nvme latency=0

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=32

             configuration: driver=i801_smbus latency=0

```

UPDATE

I found that by compiling in the r8152 driver the adapter is seen during boot if plugged:

```

[    6.315788] usb 1-9: new full-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

[    6.324840] usb 4-1.4: new SuperSpeed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[    6.337259] usb 4-1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=8153

[    6.337260] usb 4-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=6

[    6.337261] usb 4-1.4: Product: USB 10/100/1000 LAN

[    6.337261] usb 4-1.4: Manufacturer: Realtek

[    6.337261] usb 4-1.4: SerialNumber: 0001AC000000

[    6.406078] usb 4-1.4: reset SuperSpeed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[    6.420322] r8152 4-1.4:1.0 (unnamed net_device) (uninitialized): Using pass-thru MAC addr d4:81:d7:38:33:0c

[    6.465151] r8152 4-1.4:1.0 eth0: v1.08.9

...

[    7.957986] r8152 4-1.4:1.0 enp10s0u1u4: renamed from eth0
```

when it is pulled and replugged it is not discovered again

```

[  191.925270] usb 3-1: USB disconnect, device number 2

[  191.925271] usb 3-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 3

[  191.929482] r8152 4-1.4:1.0 enp10s0u1u4: Stop submitting intr, status -71

[  192.007653] xhci_hcd 0000:0a:00.0: xHCI host controller not responding, assume dead

[  192.007656] xhci_hcd 0000:0a:00.0: HC died; cleaning up

[  192.007666] usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 2

[  192.007667] usb 4-1.4: USB disconnect, device number 3

[  197.058153] pcieport 0000:00:1d.6: AER: Corrected error received: id=00ee

[  197.058177] pcieport 0000:00:1d.6: PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Physical Layer, id=00ee(Receiver ID)

[  197.058178] pcieport 0000:00:1d.6:   device [8086:a11e] error status/mask=00000001/00002000

[  197.058178] pcieport 0000:00:1d.6:    [ 0] Receiver Error         (First)
```

----------

## charles17

 *stardotstar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> will-XPS-15-9560 log # tail -184 kern.log 
> ```
> ...

 tail also has the -f option: tail -f kern.log | tee /root/plug-unplug-kern_log_Mint.txt

 *stardotstar wrote:*   

> UPDATE
> 
> I found that by compiling in the r8152 driver the adapter is seen during boot if plugged:

 Some little progress at least?

 *stardotstar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 and *stardotstar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 Need to be fixed.

----------

## charles17

Please post your output of: 

```
lspci -nnkv | sed -n '/0a:00.0/,/^$/p'
```

And also for that other device.

----------

## stardotstar

Definitely some good progress - as I had not been able to even get ethernet from boot until now.  :Smile: 

This first one looks like the thunderbolt device?

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=linux+Intel+Corporation+DSL6340+USB+3.1+Controller+%5BAlpine+Ridge%5D+%5B8086%3A15b5%5D&t=ffab&atb=v73-1&ia=web

```
xps15 /var/log # lspci -nnkv | sed -n '/0a:00.0/,/^$/p'

0a:00.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation DSL6340 USB 3.1 Controller [Alpine Ridge] [8086:15b5] (rev ff) (prog-if ff)

        !!! Unknown header type 7f

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

..

xps15 /var/log # lspci -nnkv | sed -n '/00:1d.6/,/^$/p'

00:1d.6 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #15 [8086:a11e] (rev f1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 124

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=3e, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00003fff

        Memory behind bridge: d4000000-ea0fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000090000000-00000000b1ffffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port [1028:07be]

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Access Control Services

        Capabilities: [220] #19

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

```

----------

## charles17

 *stardotstar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> xps15 /var/log # lspci -nnkv | sed -n '/0a:00.0/,/^$/p'
> 
> ...

 

I am out of ideas, sorry  :Sad: 

----------

## stardotstar

Thanks for your help so far Charles17, I am learning heaps.

I'll keep at this - since I know the Mint environment can hotplug this device there must be something I can do to find the common element that is missing because at least is is discovered and allocated on boot...

----------

## charles17

having the problem !!! Unknown header type 7f itself being reflected somehow in the topic's title would be better for getting help.

----------

## anydoby

 *stardotstar wrote:*   

> Thanks for your help so far Charles17, I am learning heaps.
> 
> I'll keep at this - since I know the Mint environment can hotplug this device there must be something I can do to find the common element that is missing because at least is is discovered and allocated on boot...

 

Hi, stardotstar. I have exactly the same problem: same dell laptop and the dock WD15. Everything in it works (monitor, ethernet, usb and jack), however only if you boot with the dock connected. If I suspend or disconnect it ethernet is gone, and no attached devices work. In Mint it works like a charm   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## anydoby

Just for the record, I solved the issue by enabling kernel flags:

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=y

now the dock is detected every time i plug it in after boot.

----------

